# New youngster in the flock



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Today at feeding time I was honored to make the acquittance of a new youngster who joined the flock. I was so tempted to reach out the window and scoop this lil fellow up and rub that fluffy yellow head. I hope s/he decides to stay a while.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

he looks great  well feed too


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a gorgeous youngster, Pete, and a great photo of him/her!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I can relate to your impulse. He is such a sweetie! His parents have done a good job raising him!

It occurred to me that someone not acquainted with pigeons would see that bird and think, "Adult pigeon." We see that picture, and go, "Awww, look at that cute baby! Wonder where his daddy is?"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That youngster sure has some beautiful colors!

I sure would be interested to see another picture when he/she is an adult - IF (hopefully) he/she sticks around!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Gotta love those little squeakers. He's a beauty, Pete. 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great picture Pete!

I love them at that age  ...so keep them coming.

Thanks for caring and feeding our ferals!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

The feathers although not looking clean, look soft and I like the way they all connect

I also like the yellow things on the pigeons head, cute


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Heheh its face looks so chubby and cute and it has great colours on the feathers kinda looks blue.

Great pic.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> The feathers although not looking clean, look soft and I like the way they all connect
> 
> I also like the yellow things on the pigeons head, cute



Hi LP,

Actually his feathers are quite lovely and I think the dark is just different coloring. He may have some interesting lineage. His feathers are a little fluffed and ruffled as it may be a brisk cool morning.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

TerriB said:


> I can relate to your impulse. He is such a sweetie! His parents have done a good job raising him!
> 
> It occurred to me that someone not acquainted with pigeons would see that bird and think, "Adult pigeon." We see that picture, and go, "Awww, look at that cute baby! Wonder where his daddy is?"


Terri, I thought the same thing. He looks so mature except for the fuzz. What a sweetie pie. Unusual coloring too - reminds me of aged copper.

Great photo.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

that is an interesting brozing on his wings... do other birds in his flock have the same bronzing? if so take some more pictures.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

He sure is plump. I don't think I've ever come across babies so plump like that one. Mostly they're on the thin side, though Bronson has plumped herself up a bit since hanging with the ferals and she's not even as young as that one, I'm sure.

Today was a warm day and they've started "boating" on the ground. I suppose your flock is doing the same.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

My new lil friend didn't show up today but I did have a younin' filled day. A cute little mourning dove stopped by along with an adorable family of sparrows. It looks like spring has sprung an all the babies are out and about. That sweet "little" pidgie baby is huge! He was larger then a lot of the adults that were present at the time. I have one other pidge that had some sort of brown/red/bronze but nothing that matched his coloring but I'll put a pic anyway.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They're super pics, Pete - but that sparrow family really takes the biscuit (or the seed!) 

John


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww what great pics love the sparrows too cute and the brown pigeon is beautiful looking.

And the Morning dove seems to stil be young too judging by the colours and beak 

Well summer has started lol.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Pete!! That picture with the parent sparrow feeding one baby while the other flaps its wings - too precious!!!! And what a sweet mourning dove! So nice of you to share your seed like that. 

Is that pan of water one that you put out when you feed?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That's one source of water I provide, Terri. I have a standard birdbath and a large dog bowl I keep down low for good measure. That poor sparrow parent had another mouth to feed but s/he wandered away and started pecking at some seeds but eventually came back and flapped to be fed. All the fresh new babies and newcomers have kept me busy behind the camera the past few days, I think I've taken about 100 pics a day


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Yet more great photos! It's so neat seeing their facial expressions. That pigeon really seems to appreciate your thoughtfulness!

This evening, I noticed a juvenile (short wings and short tail) spotted towhee pecking hopefully in the area where I put out seed in the morning, so I put out a bit more seed for him. With our recent hot weather (85!), I think I'll add a large plant saucer of water.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sure they'd appreciate a cold drink on a hot day Terri! My battery died so I missed the photo op of one pidgie jumping into the bowl and taking a nice long bath. I had to look for a photo of a spotted towhee online as we don't have them here, WOW! what a beautiful little bird! You're lucky to have them in your area. I love these feathered guys and gals so, they bring me hours of joy watching their antics.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pete Jasinski said:


> ..I love these feathered guys and gals so, they bring me hours of joy watching their antics.


The variety and vitality are wonderful!


----------

